# Wills creek dam saugeye 1-31



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Went to wills creek dam this morning. The water looks good and is at a great level to fish. I only caught one decent saugeye and a big carp. The ice is about 3-4 feet froze out from the bank. I think tomorow I am going to try late afternoon till dark.
Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Way to closeout the month, Good work


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

hey another one! So how many eyes did you get for 2013? Just close guess. I had like mid 40s. 

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

hey greatmiami, I got around 80+. Its been a slow saugeye season. A normal season I get 100+. Its been a good year for 20+ inchers.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow that's a great season to my standards , started fishing for eyes about three years ago. The first two years were tough , I was just spending a lot of time were the fish weren't. But I have improved with lots of hours of paying dues with near frost bitten hands a feet, plus lots of good help from fellow fisherman. Any how I just joined not long ago a am freaking excited about being in the company of some hard core eye slayers! This year I'm keeping an exact count of keeper fish. The hours spent to catch these fish however will be kept confidential 

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I know how ya feel. I have been saugeye finshin for 14 years and the first couple of years were tough. That is what fishin is. You can never give up and just keep learning different spots. I like going to different lakes and learning the lake. The fish will tell you what they want and what they don't want. Just keep on fishin and learn. Saugeye fishin is very addictive and fun. I hope you catch a 1000 saugeyes next year!


----------

